# To wave or not to wave



## axaazaqwe (Aug 27, 2012)

Came back from Devon to Sussex yesterday during the day, normally I drive early evening/morning, but because of circumstances which only men will really appreciate, man cold, cut my trip short, anyway, its a long drive, and to keep myself occupied away from my dripping nose I did some experimentation with the old right arm and here are the results. A fellow v dub driver will wave and probably flash, other categories  of camper/ motor homes will depending on the age of the van, the older the van the more likely to get a responce or to initiate a wave, the newer type large home drivers dont normally look. I gave up starting to wave when halfway realising that there would be no acknowledgement but I did feel guilty when I did exactly that, dont think he heard my sorrrrrrry. Anyway question is, do other users of this site categorise those they wave to, cause there are a lot of vans out there, and do they initiate the wave or take the wait and see approach. Now where are my tissues.


----------



## sgtzara (Aug 27, 2012)

New to motorhoming but when we caravanned, we gave up waving to other caravanners .... very very few ever waved back, probably more because they weren't looking, there wasn't that 'bond'.

With the motorhome now, that's a different kettle of fish, we've covered just over 1000 miles in her and we've waved at every other motorhome we've seen and have a 100% return wave rate.  

I think it's great, like we're in a wee club or something.


----------



## axaazaqwe (Aug 27, 2012)

*Just a thought*

My survey was based on yesterdays trip, dont wish to generalise everyone into catergories, but it was a fair representation, obviously all the wavers were on  different roads to me yesterday


----------



## Somelier (Aug 27, 2012)

I never wave - can't see the point.

Would you wave to someone just because they had the same make of car as you?


----------



## angelaa (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree with sgtzara, its like being in a club.  We like waving to people, its just a nice friendly thing to do.


----------



## fairytooth (Aug 27, 2012)

Somewhat ironically I have found the French often wave to us more than Brits for some reason.  Especially further south.  

Over here we wave but often don't get a response - so then we don't bother making the effort and then feel guilty when someone initiates a wave and we see it too late.

:mad1::drive:


----------



## Felix (Aug 27, 2012)

I have noticed that the further east you go the more likely that you will be waved at.
If you are in France or Germany and there are lots of MH's on the road you will seldom get a wave unless it is a fellow Brit. However, if you are in Romania, Bulgaria or Turkey everyone waves which makes you feel that you not alone.
  Sometimes when you are stopped at a filling station, border or river crossing the owners of other MH's contact you to ask for camping sites and stopping places in the area. This is can be a very useful source of information especially if they are know more about the area than you do.


----------



## Burtie (Aug 27, 2012)

Funny when you think about it that way as my first mh
was a converted mini-link bus and I still always had 
bus and coach drivers waving but no mh then when
I finally changed to a mh I was getting mh waving 
but only the selected few but thinking about it I do
miss those bus/coach drivers as it was through every town
city motorway or wherever


----------



## Minisorella (Aug 27, 2012)

We wave to everyone... unless we don't notice them because we're too busy talking or paying attention to road signs and the like. 
 If we get a wave back, it makes a lovely moment in a day - if not, we like to think the driver is busy talking or paying attention to road signs and the like :lol-053: 

:wave: :drive:


----------



## jamesmarshall (Aug 27, 2012)

I tend not to wave if I'm picking my nose.......so I tend not to wave. :wave:


----------



## bopper (Aug 27, 2012)

We seem to miss out now we have a van conversion. MH owners don't see us although we have 'caravan' windows and 'Sunseeker' stickers on the side. Used to get loads of wavers when we had the old 'proper' motorhome.


----------



## herbenny (Aug 27, 2012)

axaazaqwe said:


> Came back from Devon to Sussex yesterday during the day, normally I drive early evening/morning, but because of circumstances which only men will really appreciate, man cold, cut my trip short, anyway, its a long drive, and to keep myself occupied away from my dripping nose I did some experimentation with the old right arm and here are the results. A fellow v dub driver will wave and probably flash, other categories  of camper/ motor homes will depending on the age of the van, the older the van the more likely to get a responce or to initiate a wave, the newer type large home drivers dont normally look. I gave up starting to wave when halfway realising that there would be no acknowledgement but I did feel guilty when I did exactly that, dont think he heard my sorrrrrrry. Anyway question is, do other users of this site categorise those they wave to, cause there are a lot of vans out there, and do they initiate the wave or take the wait and see approach. Now where are my tissues.



I think that could of been us LOL...wasnt the A24 by any chance ??  I am a big waver and thumbs upper with a big cheesy grin ...it was hit or miss whether we were getting any waves back yesterday in the Susses area.  This morning it was a little bit better we got lots of waves :wave:


----------



## Minisorella (Aug 27, 2012)

basildog said:


> I know martin looks like he is waving but have you managed to stop him licking the windows yet ?:wacko:



Still trying to cure him of the mooning habit :rolleyes2:


----------



## esiotrot (Aug 27, 2012)

*to wave or not to wave......*

I tend towards the 'to wave' option but how do you tell whether you're waving at another camper van or BT Openreach or the school bus driver until it's too late!!!


----------



## Minisorella (Aug 27, 2012)

esiotrot said:


> I tend towards the 'to wave' option but how do you tell whether you're waving at another camper van or BT Openreach or the school bus driver until it's too late!!!



You can't (well I certainly can't!)... but at least you'll have made some bored van driver smile :dance:


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Aug 27, 2012)

What we find is that in the high summer months and on bank holidays far fewer wave back than on a normal weekends and in the winter months ?By the look on some of their faces they are either constipated or frightened to death to take an hand off the wheel to wave :baby:


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Aug 27, 2012)

*Sorry .........*

I only wave to other motorhomers, not campervanners, but please don't think I'm snobbish 'cause I ain't!


'


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 27, 2012)

sometimes i do, depends on the MH, usually the newer ones or Hymers don't tend to wave, this is just my experience mind, you do tend to find people with newer MH's are a tad snotty


----------



## Smaug (Aug 27, 2012)

Somelier said:


> I never wave - can't see the point.
> 
> Would you wave to someone just because they had the same make of car as you?



Not if I was in a Focus, but yes if I was in an MGB roadster. :bow:

We wave at all M/hs & campervans & always have done since we started back in the Mid 70's, most return the wave, but lots of newish ones are hire vans & don't understand the cameraderie. We also chat to wildcampers we meet when walking or in the car. There IS something we have in common, it's a love of the great outdoors & freedom. 

I am NOT a number! :mad2:


----------



## Savanna (Aug 27, 2012)

*Waving*

We like to wave but sometimes miss a waver if we're busy - we do talk a lot!!

We particularly like to wave at other old Hymers - it's great owning a camper.

Just got back from 5 days away - started at Corfe Castle and ended at Lyme Regis - waved to lots of campers on the way!


----------



## Funky Farmer (Aug 27, 2012)

Somelier said:


> I never wave - can't see the point.
> 
> Would you wave to someone just because they had the same make of car as you?



I would wave to you Somelier.  You never know, you might even crack a smile :lol-053:


----------



## maingate (Aug 27, 2012)

Funky Farmer said:


> I would wave to you Somelier.  You never know, you might even crack a smile :lol-053:



Don't get ideas above your station me lad.

You will be wanting the Vote next.


----------



## iceman1956 (Aug 27, 2012)

Being relatively new to motorhoming, I have to confess that I found it really great that you got a wave from other motorhomers and yes it does make you feel part of a larger family network.

I used to spend most of my holidays in Austria, and most everyone you met in the morning would greet you with Gruss Gott( not too sure of the spelling)? Which roughly translated means Gods Greeting. I always found this to be very friendly and miss this over in The UK, everyone is so busy rushing around they have forgotten how to be friendly, just try saying good morning to people when you are out and about in the street, most will either blank you completely or look at you as though you have two heads.

Let's not forget how to be friendly to each other, don't you always feel that little bit better :heart: when people share the time of day, and say hello or give a wave as they pass by :dog: :goodnight:


----------



## Rubbertramp (Aug 27, 2012)

axaazaqwe said:


> I did some experimentation with the old right arm.......... Now where are my tissues.



Methinks you ought to put your hands back on the steering wheel and concentrate on the road ahead.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 28, 2012)

axaazaqwe said:


> Now where are my tissues.



Smut. All you get is smut, smut and more smut! Sheesh!  Sex, food, techie talk, mechanic speak and wildcamping that's all you ever get in these forums... mutter, grumble. 

Now, where's me breakfast, is that computer re-booted yet? Pass that map, where's the van manual? Fancy a bonk, Neil? Someone pass me a tissue please!!!

Get those hands back on the wheel this instant, axaazaqwe ! And stop picking your nose, you missed waving to that last camper that went by...

:lol-053:


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 28, 2012)

by the time i reliase they are a small spec on horizon as concentrating on driving unless  i regonise the number plate {do have stupid ways of reminding onesself }or something silly on back of camper dont see front of many as they very often cursing me and blowing ther horn when overtaking


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 28, 2012)

Somelier said:


> I never wave - can't see the point.


----------



## Beemer (Aug 28, 2012)

We wave, if not me (the driver) my wife does, but sometimes we don't know if it is a motorhome or campervan, so we only wave at the obvious motorhomes, to save embarrassment!!

It seems that French m/homes always wave, even the bigger ones.  There could be a bit of snobbery in waving though, cos after I read most of the comments on here, I have come the conclusion that we might get a wave because we are obviously (size wise) a m/h.

We were driving through *France* the last two weeks and looking for the camp site when I spotted out the corner of my eye a british m/h with the passenger frantically waving, so looked quickly around to try to see if she was waving due to a problem ahead, but it seems she was just saying hello!  Sorry if it was you... A bit too enthusiastic a wave had me worried... doh!


----------



## jayr (Aug 28, 2012)

*Wave*

My OH like to acknowledge others when we are out and about , but I dont like him flashing !!  ha ha ..........jayr:           wave:[SUB][/SUB]


----------



## n brown (Aug 28, 2012)

i tend to do an assessment as the vehicle approaches---if they look poorer than me then i'm certainly not going to wave,anybody who saw might think we know each other ! if they look richer then i don't want them thinking i'm sucking up to them and anyway they're probably snobs so sod them. if of course they seem to be about my levelBUGGER missed 'em !


----------



## Somelier (Aug 28, 2012)

Funky Farmer said:


> I would wave to you Somelier.  You never know, you might even crack a smile :lol-053:



Impossible.:scared:


----------



## Somelier (Aug 28, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


>



Nope, I'm not waving back!!!:sucks:


----------



## billybolero (Aug 28, 2012)

I like to wave, and almost expect a wave back, except at some dangerous intersection or whatever. We have only been motorhoming a year and it boosts us everytime.  Yes it feels like a club, but with everyone texting this and that these days isnt a bit of one to one visable communication a good thing? We generally have less replies when in the north east, ironically an area we otherwise love the most. O.k. so people in same cars dont wave to one another, but why not if you have an unusual car.  Us polo owners would soon get fed up though.


----------



## A KIRK (Aug 28, 2012)

I never wave, but then again I am in what just looks like another white transit van, and lets face it transit drivers don't wave at each other.

However when I had the vw camper I use to wave at other VWs, and the same when I was into minis, and had the mini van always waved at other minis, but now, I see little point, as I don't look like a camper, so people would just think its another nutter in a white van again


----------



## noody (Aug 28, 2012)

I mostly always wave and don't expect a return-wave because; when I don't wave it's usually because i'm concentrating on my driving. I don't ever judge people for their motorhome.

We have had a (Three) VW Beetle since the new Beetle came out, everyone waved. Now no-one waves and I don't wave either. Now we have a Fiat 500 and the waving started again but never as enthusiastic as with the first Beetles.


----------



## axaazaqwe (Aug 28, 2012)

*That made me laugh*



Rubbertramp said:


> Methinks you ought to put your hands back on the steering wheel and concentrate on the road ahead.



Best Ive felt for two days reading that, very funny


----------



## sueperstarring (Aug 28, 2012)

I must admit we wave...at everything that looks like it might be a MH or camper!! lol - most people look at us like we are demented!! :scared:


----------



## Robmac (Aug 28, 2012)

I must admit I wave or nod on single carriageways, but not across six lanes of motorway as some do!


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 28, 2012)

i always wave{when safe} its easier than watching to see if the other driver waves then flapping me arms around at the last minute.:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## shortcircuit (Aug 28, 2012)

As a child some 60+ years ago my father had a caravan and we used to wave to other caravans as they were quite unique along with the AA patrol man on his motorbike and sidecar.  Having grown up and with so many MHs on the road feel there is no need for this behaviour so I will be one of the many who do not respond.


----------



## snowbirds (Aug 28, 2012)

*Medium wave*

Hi axaa-----

Yes I do wave, but not at Old VW as they all seem to be stuck up their own, under powered rust and putty buckets, with some dream they are the new surf hippy dude's I have been there got the tee shirt.they came from the sixty's leave them there.,It was and will always be a over rated barn door to drive in to the wind.they were only any good if you were on something an could dream.:wacko::wacko::baby::baby::idea-007::idea-007:
Snowbirds. 





axaazaqwe said:


> Came back from Devon to Sussex yesterday during the day, normally I drive early evening/morning, but because of circumstances which only men will really appreciate, man cold, cut my trip short, anyway, its a long drive, and to keep myself occupied away from my dripping nose I did some experimentation with the old right arm and here are the results. A fellow v dub driver will wave and probably flash, other categories  of camper/ motor homes will depending on the age of the van, the older the van the more likely to get a responce or to initiate a wave, the newer type large home drivers dont normally look. I gave up starting to wave when halfway realising that there would be no acknowledgement but I did feel guilty when I did exactly that, dont think he heard my sorrrrrrry. Anyway question is, do other users of this site categorise those they wave to, cause there are a lot of vans out there, and do they initiate the wave or take the wait and see approach. Now where are my tissues.


----------



## Lumpendoodle (Aug 29, 2012)

As said on another thread, being myopic, I wave at anything that looks like a motorhome, or a camper.

So to not upset me WAVE.........:cool1:


----------



## MATS (Aug 29, 2012)

*Double Wave*

On those long travelling days we play the game as follows:

1. Driver of approaching van waves - 1pt
2. Passenger of van waves - 1pt.
3. Driver and Passenger of van waves - 2 pts
4. Driver and Passenger of van waves in unison - 3 pts.
5. Van flashes lights - 4 pts
6. Van on Motorway going other way in distance lane waves - 10 pts.


As a side I prefer the micro-wave technique......


----------



## ellisboy (Aug 29, 2012)

When I'm driving my Defender other Landrovers usually wave,when out in the van only had one wave and still looking for a Wildcamping sticker ! :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Aug 29, 2012)

My wife does most of the waving but shouts bugger you then if they don't wave back.


----------



## pamick (Aug 29, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> sometimes i do, depends on the MH, usually the newer ones or Hymers don't tend to wave, this is just my experience mind, you do tend to find people with newer MH's are a tad snotty



Whoaa there, we're owners of a new MH and not snotty at all. It's our first one and I leave it up to Mike - if he wants to wave or not it's his choice. Usually he does, but some go over the top and as well as the wave you get flashing lights and the horn. He ignores these.:drive:


----------



## mark61 (Aug 29, 2012)

Mine sticks out like a sore thumb, but still looks like a van with windows so usually ignored by MH's. Do get the occasional wave from panel van conversions though.


----------



## noody (Aug 29, 2012)

I tried waving at caravan towing cars, I always-always get ignored.

Why-not ?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 29, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> My wife does most of the waving but shouts bugger you then if they don't wave back.



I do that! :lol-053:


----------



## Smaug (Aug 29, 2012)

noody said:


> I tried waving at caravan towing cars, I always-always get ignored.
> 
> Why-not ?



Just too many of them so none of them wave. They used to, I believe, many years ago, but we were tuggas in 1972 & no-one waved then.


----------



## norman (Aug 29, 2012)

It seems to me it is only the drivers of older camper vans who wave, it's a friendly gesture.I think  the newer the motorhome the less they wave


----------



## pink (Aug 30, 2012)

i wave when i,m passenger but if i do it when i,m driving i,ll end up in a ditch..still learning!


----------



## keehotee (Aug 30, 2012)

I always wave to older Veedubs - and they _usually_ wave back 

Most newer dubs (T4s, T5s) seem to be driven by "campervan" drivers, rather than "veedub" drivers - and just give you funny looks   TBH, I hadn't even considered waving at other make camper drivers.....


----------



## benny (Aug 30, 2012)

We always wave big or small, 50% wave back, we are in a 7.5m coachbuilt.
If one of the kids is in the front and they wave like mad, it increases to about 90%!
Benny


----------



## noody (Aug 30, 2012)

I love it when kids wave, I also wave more enthusiastically when I see a bear or cuddly dog sitting in the window.

When I first started motorhome-ing almost four years ago I had read on one of the forums that 'A' class owners are snotty about waving back unless you are 'A' class. I'm 'A' class so I made an extra effort to wave to anything but some DIY conversions are difficult to spot until they go past so you either wave at all the white vans, just in case.


----------



## Comanche (Aug 31, 2012)

She always waves :wave:


----------



## SprinterStu (Sep 1, 2012)

I hired a 'proper' motorhome 2 years ago and found everyone waved at me and i returned the gesture, i now have a self build camper and don't think i've had a wave since lol


----------



## noody (Sep 1, 2012)

I feel a bit of a twerp waving at courier drivers in white vans, a lot of DIY conversions aren't obvious until they have past. Also, i've been a nervous driver in our motorhome on narrow roads, bendy roads, fast moving roads and in fact anything other than clear motorways. Nervous, not because of my abilities or faculties. It's being concerned about the possible actions of other drivers.

Either way you look at it there are many times it's inappropriate for me to either wave or notice someone waving at me.


----------



## canalwheeler (Sep 1, 2012)

In inland boating days it was the norm to give a wave* to a passing boater. But in later years we were getting more and more 'posh' boaters on the cut who wouldn't even make eye contact with scruffier boats' crews. I think motor-homing is much the same. 

It often amused me to think that if everyone waved at each other as they walked up and down the High Street, we'd probably get locked up.

I find I get waved back at by other drivers of older Hymers. I also wave at VW T25s**, and sometimes get a response. But the majority of motor homes I don't bother waving to unless they wave to me first.

Having a left-hooker doesn't help, as most passing drivers think the dog is steering. She doesn't wave at anybody. Too busy looking for other cats and dogs to bark at.

Uncle Tone

*Wave that is by hand, not a bow-wave
**cos I 'ad one for years and know quite a few still similarly afflicted


----------



## antiquesam (Sep 1, 2012)

I wave at everyone but with only two fingers showing (like the Queen) but nobody waves back.:ninja::ninja:


----------



## Smaug (Sep 3, 2012)

Just done a trip to Bala & back waving at every MH I saw and, again, it was almost always the coachbuilts that waved back and all bar a few campers ignored me! I tried a few light flashes too, but most people weren't ready for that & only one managed to reply. I think the others just started looking out for Police speed traps!


----------



## curley0101 (Sep 3, 2012)

It is strange but we found whilst travelling in France and Spain this year that nearly everyone waved, unless of course they were clearly concentrating on something else, but in the UK very few seem to wave.


----------



## Somelier (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm still not waving.:sucks:


----------



## Funky Farmer (Sep 3, 2012)

If anyone waves at me it's usually because something has fallen off me van. :lol-053:


----------



## n brown (Sep 3, 2012)

Somelier said:


> I'm still not waving.:sucks:


 nor me,not a chance its too weird and ruins concentration


----------



## maingate (Sep 3, 2012)

Somelier said:


> I'm still not waving.:sucks:



Oh, I think you are wavering.

We will make a waver out of you yet.


----------



## REDSTONE (Sep 5, 2012)

As a newbie to motorhomes i was pleasantly surprised when another van waved to us,

I'm a lifelong biker where waving is the norm and nobody told me that it was common amogst m/hs as well
.
So now my five year old leads the waving everytime he see's you coming so dont dissapoint him and give us a wave back !!


----------



## axaazaqwe (Jul 17, 2013)

*And also Landys*

Had a Defender 90 for couple months now and was really susprised to get some waves from defender drivers so now whichever one I am driving I wave or get waved out, how cool is that, only problem is I have got it mixed a couple of times and been in v dub and waved to landies, is this going to be the end of the thread


----------



## dave and mary (Jul 17, 2013)

Somelier said:


> I never wave - can't see the point.
> 
> Would you wave to someone just because they had the same make of car as you?




Oh yes if it was a vw beetle
 It is the thing to do, and I think it makes you feel like you have friends out there.


----------



## WildaxOwner (Jul 17, 2013)

*with the coachbuit we did*

When we had a coachbuilt we waved and everyone waved at us  It was nice to feel part of the club. But now we have a van conversion it is rare even if we wave at other to get a wave. So have given up waving.


----------



## Gee (Jul 17, 2013)

Never used to wave. Then someone waved at me. I never had time to respond. I felt guilty. I started waving. No one responded (possibly due to my semi stealthy self build) I now blow kisses.......


----------



## noody (Jul 18, 2013)

dave and mary said:


> Oh yes if it was a vw beetle



Ahh-yes, I have the very same problem. We have a Beetle, a Fiat 500 and a motorhome. All three are platforms for waving but I forget in an effort to be sociable.


----------



## Gemani2 (Jul 18, 2013)

Somelier said:


> I never wave - can't see the point.
> 
> Would you wave to someone just because they had the same make of car as you?




If we did, the journey to work may be a happier one !  We wave every time, why not! There doesn't have to be a 'point'  to it...i
It's like smiling and saying 'good morning' to people you don't know...there doesn't have to be a point to it, just a nice happy thing to do...so if you see a mad woman in a old fiat DUCATO with a  sticker of a duck on the front then that's me...wave cos ill be waving to you !


----------



## noody (Jul 18, 2013)

Gemani2 said:


> We wave every time, why not! There doesn't have to be a 'point'  to it...i
> It's like smiling and saying 'good morning' to people you don't know.



Thank-you and thank-you again, I noticed that when we get an influx of city-folk they don't make eye contact and look in the opposite direction just in case you say hello or smile. I suppose if you smiled and said hello to everyone you meet in the city someone might ask for you to be diagnosed. 

If anyone waves to me and didn't get a wave back it's because i'm daydreaming or concentrating on my driving so hard (Like driving through Manchester) I didn't even notice you.

Sorry


----------



## wildman (Jul 18, 2013)

I always wave, even when in the car, hee hee. Motorhomes, whitevanman, they all get it.


----------



## Gemani2 (Jul 18, 2013)

noody said:


> Thank-you and thank-you again, I noticed that when we get an influx of city-folk they don't make eye contact and look in the opposite direction just in case you say hello or smile. I suppose if you smiled and said hello to everyone you meet in the city someone might ask for you to be diagnosed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry




Precisely why I want to move to Pembrokeshire! Different people, different way of life...house is on the market...can't wait!


----------



## geebus (Jul 19, 2013)

Somelier said:


> Would you wave to someone just because they had the same make of car as you?


That does happen for some of the more niche genres/models.

And on bikes of course, it's customary to give other riders a nod.


----------



## suemalc (Jul 20, 2013)

WildaxOwner said:


> When we had a coachbuilt we waved and everyone waved at us  It was nice to feel part of the club. But now we have a van conversion it is rare even if we wave at other to get a wave. So have given up waving.



we have the same hardly anyone waves now as we have a iveco conversion ,plenty when we had coachbuilt


----------



## geebus (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes, should point out I've never been waved at - but my current one just looks like a truck from the front and my previous LT35 was even more 'stealth' with a couple of small chimneys on the roof being the only sign  (from the side, my current Iveco is pretty obvious if you're a motorhomer, what with the awning, windows and caravan door).


----------



## rach82 (Jul 20, 2013)

We watch out for the wave - and if they do - we do!


----------



## herecomesbod (Jul 20, 2013)

we have turned it into a 'guessing game' with the kids.... will they /wont they! we ALL wave, just to see if they wave back. if htey do we cheer, if they dont we make up derogative nicknames for them !!!


----------



## Smaug (Jul 20, 2013)

herecomesbod said:


> we have turned it into a 'guessing game' with the kids.... will they /wont they! we ALL wave, just to see if they wave back. if htey do we cheer, if they dont we make up derogative nicknames for them !!!



Quite, it's all part of the fun on a journey, we're always the first to wave, err unless we miss you due to more pressing traffic issues!


----------



## Sparks (Jul 20, 2013)

Post Deleted


----------



## Covey (Jul 20, 2013)

One would wave if one was not having to concentrate so bloody hard in a LHD Beast avoiding the kerb on one side and at the same time trying not to terrify oncoming  drivers by crossing the centre line of the road cos we are 9ft wide!!!  I sometimes wonder if the arm waving in the oncoming vehicle is friendly or an instinctive reaction because they feel they are about to meet the Grim Reaper.

However, The Beast and I are off to France and wherever for the next 10 months on the 6th August so we will have to try harder once we are all on the same side of the vehicle and road!!! :mad1:


----------



## Smaug (Jul 20, 2013)

9 foot is damn wide, even without the penalty of sitting on the "wrong" side! I am 7'6 which can be a pinch down some lanes, especially those marked as 6'6" max!


----------



## mark61 (Jul 20, 2013)

Though you needed an escort at over 8'4"


----------



## Covey (Jul 20, 2013)

When I bought The Beast I was given a piece of paper (a copy of which sits just below the speedo) which gives the following:

Height:     3.220m   10.56ft

Width:       2.75m     9.0ft including mirrors
                 2.29m     7.3ft actual body width

Length:      7.37m     24.18ft

These are the numbers I put into my satnav!!

According to my tape measure 2.29m is actually 7.6ft not 7.3ft so I shall go and borrow a steady pair of hands and re-measure the vehicle

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## mark61 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm not sure if mirrors are included though.


----------



## Covey (Jul 20, 2013)

Found a current Derbyshire police document which states that anything over 4.1m on ordinary roads and 4.6m on motorways requires escorts.


----------



## mark61 (Jul 20, 2013)

Just found this. 2.55M excluding wing mirrors. 

http://www.worcestershire.gov.uk/cms/pdf/2009-Oversize-&-Weight-limits.pdf


----------



## noody (Jul 20, 2013)

suemalc said:


> we have the same hardly anyone waves now as we have a iveco conversion ,plenty when we had coachbuilt



In my case thats to do with me not being quick enough to identify the difference and I feel daft waving at everything that might be a conversion. 

I don't mind waving to anybody and everybody, so many ass-holes on the road these days it's nice to get a smile and wave.


----------



## Covey (Jul 20, 2013)

Better breathe in then!!!!!!!!!!


Funnily enough I was talking to a large Frankia owner who had just come back from France who said he had been stopped at some checkpoint or other just south of Paris and the French equivalent of VOSA were checking tyre dates from the date code moulded in to the wall of the tyre at manufacture.

A large Hymer owner mentioned the same thing a couple of weeks ago had happened to him in France.

It only seems to apply to commercial vehicles and MH derivatives OVER 3500kgs and both owners were told by the French VOSA equivalents that tyres over 5 years old are not being permitted on this group of vehicles over 3500kgs.  For most commercial users it is highly unlikely that a set of tyres would last 5 years, but for MH owners it seems quite likely especially from some of the low mileage travellers.

It is of course possible that they are just checking the tyres to see what percentage have tyres over 5 years, and both owners were inside the limit so it was a case of NFA.

One might wonder if tyres on the heavier vehicles suffer greater tyre wall cracking and damage or is it just an excuse to bolster the French Tyre industry which seems to be in dire straights!!


----------



## Gemani2 (Jul 21, 2013)

Just got back from a lush weekend in Pembrokeshire and everyone was waving on the way there and on the way back..nice one !


----------



## noody (Jul 21, 2013)

Gemani2 said:


> Just got back from a lush weekend in Pembrokeshire and everyone was waving on the way there and on the way back..nice one !



One of the many different things you have to get used to is, "Whats-the-hurry".

Two friends or people that need to chat meet along a single track lane in cars or tractors or-whatever, it's polite to switch your engine off and either join in or just wait because it'll happen to you one day and you'll appreciate someone else's patience.

And get good at reversing because 90% of those you meet during summer can't drive their vehicle in reverse accurately. Still 70% when the tourists have gone.

Most drivers I meet coming in the opposite direction can't reverse in a straight line nor follow the edge of the track/road. What happened to reversing, don't city people ever reverse ?

The ones I meet tack backwards in a zig-zag way bouncing from one side of road to the other until they finally get stuck then start shouting.


----------



## Smaug (Jul 21, 2013)

noody said:


> One of the many different things you have to get used to is, "Whats-the-hurry".
> 
> Two friends or people that need to chat meet along a single track lane in cars or tractors or-whatever, it's polite to switch your engine off and either join in or just wait because it'll happen to you one day and you'll appreciate someone else's patience.
> 
> ...



I live on the Staffs/Shrops border in a maze of single track roads & most of the locals can't (or won't) reverse. it used to be that they would stop in the centre of the road so that you couldn't pass either side, but could easily pass if they had moved over a bit. 

These days with the rise in Barn Conversions we are knee deep in 4x4 beemers & the like and they just blow their horn at you as they keep coming. Apparently BMW horns have magic powers to make other cars evaporate = or so they seem to think. 

I don't mind reversing, it's a doddle even in the van with great mirrors & a rear view camera & I always give way to farm trailers, but I am starting to get obstinate when tooted at.


----------



## noody (Jul 22, 2013)

:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:

I was being careful not to be too controversial but you're right, certain types of drivers driving certain types of cars have a tendency towards assertiveness.

The next problem is those who daren't let any greenery touch their car so the other driver has to go off-road, if these drivers can't or won't reverse and are scared to let their wheels go into greenery why do they drive down single track roads ? With the best intensions towards older drivers and nervous drivers, it's not an excuse. Either stop driving or go on a course that teaches you how to drive your car.

I imagine all motorhome drivers and delivery drivers to have mastered to art of reversing using their mirrors unlike drivers who only ever drive cars and can only aim them in straight lines.

Effing nightmare at this time of year.


----------

